

Raspberry PI - Available to buy today. well, actually no. - dchristiansen

http://www.raspberrypi.org/ was updated early this morning to tell the world that today you can get your very own slice of RaspberryPI.<p>"The Raspberry Pi is available at either Premier Farnell or RS Components. Search for Raspberry Pi, and then follow the normal shopping and checkout process."<p>This is fantastic and exciting news, until you go to RS Components and find that you can't - and have to fill out another 'Let me know' customer contact form.<p>Speaking with a RS Components customer service representative I am told that they are aware of today's announcement but have not been supplied with any stock as yet and do not have any eta. on it's delivery.<p>So I guess all there is to do now is fill out a form - and wait patiently :)
======
dchristiansen
Update: Unfortunately the second supplier - <http://farnell.com/> \- appears
to be suffering from an unintentional DOS attack from PI lovers.

RasberryPI have updated their site to state - "Note: both websites are
currently experiencing heavy load, and international customers may find that
Raspberry Pi is not available yet in their territory. Please be patient, and
consider checking back in a few hours' time..."

